# Thailand Direct imported Bettas for sale!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I currently have 2 gorgeous happy male Bettas for sale. Directly imported from Thailand last week, they are fit and blowing bubbles everywhere, so they are being offered for sale.

UNIQUE MUSTARD GAS BLUE/YELLOW CT male. $45







This boy is definite breeding and show material...doubly rays and big feathered gills...

UNIQUE POLKA DOT ORANGE HM male. $50









This boy is soooo unique, he is just flaring like crazy, blowing huge bubbles across the top of his tank. If he's not sold soon, he's going to the SHOWS!!!

Price includes delivery to Markham/GTA on weekend of 24/25th, as I will be out there delivering shrimps.


----------

